# 2000 Tuscany Front Der. Clamp Size



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

I just purchased a new 2000 Tuscany Frameset that was found in a warehouse cleanout. Does anyone know the the seat tube size - I would like to order an Ultegra 6600 group before it arrives and I need to know the front der. clamp size.

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Tuscany front derailleur clamp and seat post size*

Hi Jim:
Front derailleur clamp size for the Tuscany should be 34.9mm, at least for the 2004-5 and 6 models. Not sure with previous ones, but I think size should be the same. As for the seat post, the Tuscany accepts 31.6 mm size seatpost. Best way to be sure with the last one is to measure the seat tube's inner diameter.

Good luck.


Lorenzo.


----------



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

*Clamp Size*

Thanks Lorenzo. That's what I thought, but seeing it's an older frame I wasn't sure. As for the seat post - the shop thru in a Ti post, so I'm all set.

Take care,

Jim


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

My 2003 Tuscany has a 27.2 mm seat post. I think they went to 31.6 mm starting in 2004.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

skepticman said:


> My 2003 Tuscany has a 27.2 mm seat post. I think they went to 31.6 mm starting in 2004.


31.8 is the right f/d clamp for Tuscany bikes 2003 and older, as they did indeed accept a 27.2mm post. And as skepicman and lorenzo said, starting in 2004 it was a 31.6mm post and a 34.9 front derailleur clamp.

Hope this helps

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

*F/d Clamp Size - 35mm?*

Thanks Herbert,

I just got the frame. I measured the dia. in the area of the f/d and I got 35mm using vernier calipers. I measured the inside dia for the seat tube and got 26.82. The serial number stamped under the bottom bracket is 48603.

Take care,

Jim


----------

